# beginner nw35 I NEED HELP WITH EVERYTHING!



## camera_tricks (Jul 27, 2010)

hi! i'm going to college in the fall, and i've been working SO MUCH to save to make a ultra makeup haul. 

last year i got my first mac foundation, studio fix fluid in nw 35. but the thing is, liquid foundation does not work for me. i much prefer powder foundation if possible. does anyone have any recommendations? mac and other brands (drugstore) that would coordinate. i don't really go for liquid because i get really dry skin only around my nose and eyebrows, and the liquid shows and it's really gross. does anyone know how to solve this problem? it get's really annoying exfoliating every day. and i don't know what like, a nw35 would compare to, say in revlon colorstay.

ALSO! i need help with eyeshadows that would compliment my skin tone and eyes and stuff. i have brown eyes. ill post a picture of myself. 

and eyeliners in crazy colors that won't budge. 

can anyone give some recommendations that would coordinate with my skin tone and stuff? i honestly am open to ANYTHING. i have bright yellow shadow and hot pink, navy to black and browns. i have tried a lot of colors. and i have BRIGHT red hair, so i'd like something that won't clash. 

and i'm trying to find lipsticks that will look good. pinks and reds. and i'll even try darker colors. i've tried some nudes, but i can't find anything that looks good. the ones i've found were too light, and looked weird. 

so i know i've given a lot of info, but i'd basically like any information that you have to give that a beginner should definitely have, like mascara, eyeliner, lipstick, foundation, powder, primer, etc recommendations while keeping my skin tone in mind.

i'm going for an everyday school look, but honestly, i'm the type of person that will wear bright hot pink shadow or teal to class and not even care. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've been to a mac counter, but the ladies at the one by my house are kind of - standoffish? i'd say? and impatient- and i'm not good at making decisions right on the spot. :/

and i'd like to know more about msf's, highlighters, and bronzers. i have no clue how they are supposed to work. 

thank you! 
jordan


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 28, 2010)

Im NW35 in the winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for eyeshadows, i'd recommend rule, wedge, ricepaper and tempting for neutrals. and greens will bring out brown eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd suggest sumptuous olive and humid. 

crazy coloured eyeliners that dont budge are urban decays specialty! their 24/7 eyeliners are fabulous and have never failed me.

There are a lot of drugstore mascaras that are up to par (and even better!) than drugstore ones: my favourite is colossal lash by maybelline and lashblast by covergirl.

good nude lipsticks for our skintone include NARS honolulu honey, NYX circe, MAC shy girl. 
a nude lipgloss is mad cap by MAC or chai; or if u dont like stickiness- boy bait creamsheen by MAC

moisturizing helps a lot with dry skin around the nose area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope that helps!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 28, 2010)

MAC does the Studio Fix powder foundation in nw35


----------



## camera_tricks (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_Im NW35 in the winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for eyeshadows, i'd recommend rule, wedge, ricepaper and tempting for neutrals. and greens will bring out brown eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd suggest sumptuous olive and humid. 

crazy coloured eyeliners that dont budge are urban decays specialty! their 24/7 eyeliners are fabulous and have never failed me.

There are a lot of drugstore mascaras that are up to par (and even better!) than drugstore ones: my favourite is colossal lash by maybelline and lashblast by covergirl.

good nude lipsticks for our skintone include NARS honolulu honey, NYX circe, MAC shy girl. 
a nude lipgloss is mad cap by MAC or chai; or if u dont like stickiness- boy bait creamsheen by MAC

moisturizing helps a lot with dry skin around the nose area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope that helps!_

 
that does help! thanks so much! i'm most definitely going to check out the shades you mentioned when i head to the mall this weekend!


----------

